# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  identificação

## Manuel Faria

viva pessoal
 alguém me ajuda com a identificação " disto "?
Será um coral? vinha com a RV que comprei.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola ola) 

parece-me ser uma aptasia bem grande

----------


## Manuel Faria

ups
e eu a pensar que era um coral. Santa ignorancia. :Prabaixo:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Manuel 

Mata isso quanto antes, uma injeção de água com hidróxido de cálcio.

Entretanto vê se há mais, porque a julgar pelo tamanho dessa é bem provável.

----------


## Manuel Faria

por acaso até não tenho mais e se não a matei antes é porque, como disse, pensei que fosse um coral. Vou já tratar disso. :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Por prevenção eu punha uns camarões seticaudatas para evitar situações identicas no futuro. Estes camarões comem as aptásias, eu tinha cerca de vinte e a conselho do João Monteiro coloquei cerca de 4 seticaudatas que em quinze dias eliminaram todas as aptásias. Mas, nestes quinze dias, não introduzi qualquer tipo de comida no aqua.

----------


## Manuel Faria

obrigado Nuno
como só tinha esta, e já a eliminei, vou aguentar e ver no que dá mas se vierem mais lá terei que comprar os ditos camarões

----------

